# 29+ dynohub



## krider (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi all,

I currently have a Trek Stache that I want to bikepack with. I plan on equiping it with a 15x100 dynohub.

I am currently in the process of getting a quite for a front wheel build. I would like to hear from others who have experience with a dynohub. I contacted Peter White Cycles. Any other dynohub wheel builders? Any input on what the total build cost would be?

Thanks


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Bought a Shimano (for standard QR) online, on sale. Had a local shop build the wheel. Had the rim. 
$120 all in?

IMG_3784 by Mike, on Flickr

I really want to build another for my MRP fork....


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm planning on buying a SON 28 15 soon. I did a comparison and it's the one I liked the best. It's like the Rohloff of dynamo hubs.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

I have had a SON on my rando / gravel bike for 10+ years. Would love one for the MTB Too, but couldn't pass up a good deal! (And I have a Rohloff on that bike too!)


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I had a SP PD-8X on my TD bike. Some of them have an issue with bearings getting loose on the brake disc side and sadly mine was one of them but it held up well. All in all it performed well for me; however, I found that just having a 10,000 mah battery pack was enough to keep everything charged between stops where I could find power.
I didn't do any night riding as it was light enough to ride from 5:00 AM to 10:00 PM.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

I want to build up a wheel with one of the new SON 135mm dyno hubs, for the Pugsley. That's next year's project.


----------



## krider (Mar 25, 2004)

*Quote*

I received the quote for a front wheel/dynohub, I can buy a lot of batteries for that Definitly a future purchase.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Depending on where you find yourself, you may not be able to buy the batteries you need for all the tea in China.


----------



## jkirby (Nov 1, 2008)

I have been running an SP dynohub on my 29+ bike for just over a year. No problems - works great - if I swapped out bikes, I would do it again on the next bike. Aside from the hub cost, my local bike shop built up a new wheel (into my existing Rabbit Hole rim) for somewhere around $90. That included new spokes/nipples.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've built a few 29+ and fat wheels with the Son hub. They all worked well.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

krider said:


> I received the quote for a front wheel/dynohub, I can buy a lot of batteries for that Definitly a future purchase.


Peter White and SON hubs are expensive.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I had Peter White build a front wheel with a SON hub for a touring bike that I use as a commuter. It has worked really well and I would have built one up for my bikepacking bikes but SON doesn't make a hub that fits them. Getting a wheel from him is kind of expensive, if you aren't going to use the wheel you now have you could just buy the hub from Peter White and have someone local build your current rim onto the hub with new spokes.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

I got a dyno wheel built up at my LBS. I think it was a couple hundred bucks with an Alfine hub, WTB Asym rim and Wheelsmith spokes. Works great.


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

We currently have four SP dynamos rolling on our touring bikes as well as the thru axle version on the MTBs for winter riding. I cannot say enough good things about how nice dynamo lighting is compared to batteries. I also love the fact that i can charge all my electro-crap while out and about.

It may indeed take you a while to amortize the const against a bag full of batteries from Sams Club, but also consider the environmental impact of all those used batteries.

go dynamo!


----------



## mountainbiker23 (Apr 20, 2015)

mdilthey said:


> I want to build up a wheel with one of the new SON 135mm dyno hubs, for the Pugsley. That's next year's project.


I'm in the same boat, as it seems that SON is the only mfgr to offer a 135 dyno hub with rear disc spacing. My concern is that the hub isn't user serviceable, and I'm an old-school open-bearing repack-it-every-year kinda guy. Can anyone speak to the longevity of the SON's bearings in real-world conditions like mud, rain, and snow? I really don't want to un-build the wheel every 2 years to have the hub serviced in Germany.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fthefox (Nov 27, 2005)

It turns out I have a new SP dynamo Hub for sale. $135 USD

New SP PD-8X Dynamo hub 36 h - silver. Can be run with 15mm TA or QR. Best dynamo hub on the market with the Son products. 36 holes for a strong wheel : SP 8X dynamo hub.

Send message for pics. Buyer pays shipping.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I build a few dynamos a week. Son, Shutter, Shimano (<-holy alliteration, batman!) are the ones I use most often, but occasionally people from europe and asia will send me some oddball brands to lace. 

Of all of them, I think Shimano are the best value. The only downside that I've found to Shimano are that they don't offer many width/axle configs. And that's where the more expensive guys come in.


----------



## honkonbobo (Nov 18, 2006)

mikesee said:


> ...Of all of them, I think Shimano are the best value. The only downside that I've found to Shimano are that they don't offer many width/axle configs. And that's where the more expensive guys come in.


whats your take on the reliability of the shimano dyno hubs (looking at SHIMANO ALFINE DHS501) versus the Shutter and Son?

its so much cheaper that most people will just assume it can't be as well built/reliable/etc (although Shimano does have a reputation for doing things right). would you hesitate to hit the starting line of the Tour Divide or AZTR with one?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

honkonbobo said:


> whats your take on the reliability of the shimano dyno hubs (looking at SHIMANO ALFINE DHS501) versus the Shutter and Son?
> 
> its so much cheaper that most people will just assume it can't be as well built/reliable/etc (although Shimano does have a reputation for doing things right). would you hesitate to hit the starting line of the Tour Divide or AZTR with one?


 The only reason I would not choose Shimano is if I needed an axle standard that they did not support.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

I love my Alfine, it's been great so far. I think it may be a bit heavier than an SP, but I wouldn't notice it. It is centerlock, which I like.


----------



## Salubrious (Dec 21, 2015)

Spec44 said:


> Depending on where you find yourself, you may not be able to buy the batteries you need for all the tea in China.


I found that on my MTB there was no need for a dynohub. I was on the Tour Divide and was well away from civilization most of the time where there was no tea and no batteries.

I used a 12,000maH solar-powered battery, which could be recharged from USB as well. It has two USB outputs. It proved to be able to keep my lights, cell and GPS all charged. I ran the GPS all day and at the end of the day is when it usually needed recharging. It was good for about 10 hours (Edge 1000). So it was getting recharged every day.

The cell was on airplane mode and only needed a recharge about once every 5 days or more. I only used the light at night of course so it only needed a recharge every 2 weeks. I have the solar charger mounted on a Minoura bracket hanging off the fork stem.

The problem of course is that on the Tour Divide, making the 8 mph needed to do any significant charging isn't going to happen all the time, especially if you are stuck doing a bit of HAB. The solar charger worked even on cloudy days even when the bike was parked. Overall it proved a lot less hassle.

It was an AllPower, got it for $30.00 on ebay brand new. In addition to the dual USB outputs, it had an LED indication of its SOC which also indicated if it was charging or being charged. A flashlight LED is part of it. I've not tried that to see if it would do as a headlight, although its pretty bright. It just has no lens setup.


----------

